# 77yo Man Bitten By Taipan



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 21, 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-21/man-critical-condition-taipan-bite-cairns-qld/8138790


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 22, 2016)

well there you go, some justice for the snakes..........   don't try and chop their heads off and they won't bite you on the foot, if it had of bitten him on the left foot would he have been wearing shoes ????. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 22, 2016)

Bloody people... Go and do something stupid then blame the animals


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 22, 2016)

apparently he tried to pick it up with kitchen tongs


----------

